# Mirena Removed



## KIMBERLEENAxox (Jan 4, 2013)

I have my Mirena removed on October 30th 2012...I Spotted the next day for 2-3 days. the about 2 weeks later i got my Period and that lasted about a week...that was on NOV 14th start date. It is now January 4th 2013 and i haven't gotten another period since November and Preg. tests (3 of them) i have taken come back Neg. Last week was the last time i took one...just wondering if anyone has had this issue and or know how long it takes to get regular if im irregular....


----------



## Phoebug (Jun 27, 2005)

I had my Mirena removed December 5 and then had some light spotting the next day. I took a pregnancy test on the 19th, and it was negative. Got my period on December 28th, and am now charting. I think it can take some time to get your period back.


----------



## Carol Zhu (Apr 25, 2012)

Not to cause any scares, but from what I've read the most likely way to get pregnant with Mirena is if the IUD migrated from the uterus, meaning that it broke through the uterine wall and is lodge somewhere else. This tends to happen most often when the device is first inserted, but is known to happen spontaneously as well. You can tell that the IUD has migrated when the strings are no longer there. Once Mirena has left the uterus, the user might not be protected against pregnancy.

http://www.publichealthwatchdog.com/fda-receives-over-45000-adverse-event-reports-related-to-mirena-iud/


----------



## unuselyriver (Aug 13, 2012)

i had the mirena and did not get my first period till about 3 months latter after i had mine removed while i was giving birth to my son yep you got i got pregnant on it


----------

